# sick baby



## rmatthews26 (Jun 30, 2014)

I have notice one of the biddies is smaller. Today when I went to feed. It didn't move. I nudged it with a piece of grass. It hobbled by the feeder but did not attempt to eat/drink. It is very weak. Mother ignored. Other chicks trampled. Decided would likely die, so brought inside. Dropper watered with grower feed dust in it. Can't get up when falls over. Can barely hold up head. HELP????


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

All you can do is what you're doing now. When they are that small there isn't a lot we can do for them.


----------



## rmatthews26 (Jun 30, 2014)

*update*

It seemed to "throw up" some of the food/water mixture. It has pooped twice in the box, so it is not "stopped up." Seems to like... gasp from time to time, but chirps at other times. Is there anything else I can do or give it?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Like I said, when they are so small its hard to know what is going on and what to do about it. Usually its a birth defect we can not see and can do nothing to fix. Unfortunately this is part of keeping them, we all suffer losses even when we do everything right.


----------



## rlynd6 (Feb 25, 2014)

What about a little bit of sugar water? 



Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

I had one like that and it had eaten some corn and got it stuck in it's crop. So I tipped up side down whilst massaging it's crop (only for a few seconds or they find it hard to breathe) nothing came out so I continued to massage. Gave it water and honey with a dropper. Then it was right as rain!

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

